# Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever (pics and vid)



## dZilla (Sep 23, 2009)

I sez you





















Bath time... NOT impressed








Hello Kitten








Video - Little older then 8 weeks teaching a duck a lesson (just click it'll take you to photobucket  

Video of Mr. Fenwick (just click it'll take you to photobucket  
He was almost 10 weeks here, and we've already taught him to fetch, easily repeatable any day.


Mr Fenwick 10 and a bit weeks, playing with a 7 month old newfoundland puppy. If you notice the ice in the water not even 20 feet from the shore... newfoundland barely notices lol


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

He's soooo beautiful!


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

awww, he is uper cite. 

Love him. 

I tried watching the vids but it won't load for me. Can you put them on youtube?


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Great pics, I always love watching the videos.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I want a Toller! They are such gorgeous dogs!


----------



## dZilla (Sep 23, 2009)

For those that coulnd't watch the video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4UtX_QA1NA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39cWQuxCNeo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA0Wae_E2DM


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Adorable!! I hope you keep us updated as he grows.


----------



## dZilla (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

dZilla said:


>


Oh my gosh I LOVE this picture!! 

He looks like such a happy boy. So handsome!!


----------



## pyralis (Mar 18, 2010)

Aww, I am so jealous! From the ball-fetching video it seems so unfair that your pup does so naturally what it's taken years to convince my border collie to do!

She loves to chase balls/sticks/etc but as a pup she would always bring them back and drop them about 15+ feet away from us and expect us to go pick it up again. I know, I know, yours is a retriever, and mine's a herder, but still! Border Collies are supposed to be smart! (Though we're convinced she was trying to train *us*)

She does now bring sticks/balls back to within a couple feet of us. But even now it can sometimes take a lot of effort. 
1. Throw the ball. 
2. Wait till she's coming back toward us with the ball. 
3. Act like we're bored with the game and turn our backs on her/walk away.
4. She usually runs right up to us frantic to keep playing and drops it right at our feet.

Good luck with your pup! It's absolutely adorable!


----------



## dZilla (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe try and throw 20-30 balls and he'll bring them back all in a bunch?..... 

Errr bad joke? lol

Thanks for the comments on the pics.

He is pretty handsome 

Today he is making a road trip to newfoundland.

Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever ----> to Newfoundland... one province to another lol


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Oooooh, are you moving to Newfoundland??


----------



## dZilla (Sep 23, 2009)

Nope, just making a visit....


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

What part of the island are you going to? I am from the west coast, but currently live in central


----------



## dZilla (Sep 23, 2009)

Errr all over.... lol.. I am flying into St. John's then we are driving back to NS after a few days


----------



## Hershey (Mar 18, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!! What does the cat think??


----------



## dZilla (Sep 23, 2009)

The cat doesnt' seem to mind. He now sits there as Fenwick (the dog), starts to lick Malcolm (the cats) head. There is another cat that is a tabby that doesn't enjoy the dog that much lol.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I hope that you have a great time on the island  I don't know if this will be your first time here or not, but I have to tell you, the west coast is MUCH prettier than the rest!! But, I may be a little biased


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww....... Fenwick is adorable!

ioreksmom, I've been thinking of going to the east coast this summer! Quebec, Nova Scotia, New Foundland. I got suckered into going there by the New Foundland & Labrador ad on TV. The one about how it's like visiting "the end of the world". And the videos were STUNNING!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry this is OT - Lucidity! You should come to Newfoundland!! It is beautiful here


----------



## dZilla (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

I love that picture. What a faceful of mischief.

He's growing up so beautifully.


----------



## jasonjcyr (Jul 14, 2010)

Love the picture, I added a video of my boy dock jumping. He's currently working on his Senior AKC hunt title and he's only 1 year and 2 months.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

OMG. Beautiful.  Great, you've reminded me of another breed I just love! LOL. I need to keep looking into the Tolling Retrievers some more.


----------



## jasonjcyr (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, I love the breed and the fact that he's the smallest retriever. Here's a good article about the the Toller that might help you out. Let me know if you have any questions.

http://www.thetoller.com/component/content/article/80

Also look at the photos; they do vary in size and color.
http://http://www.thetoller.com/photos


----------



## Davey728 (Jul 20, 2010)

pyralis said:


> Aww, I am so jealous! From the ball-fetching video it seems so unfair that your pup does so naturally what it's taken years to convince my border collie to do!
> 
> She loves to chase balls/sticks/etc but as a pup she would always bring them back and drop them about 15+ feet away from us and expect us to go pick it up again. I know, I know, yours is a retriever, and mine's a herder, but still! Border Collies are supposed to be smart! (Though we're convinced she was trying to train *us*)
> 
> ...


I am right there with you. But it is a little weird for me since Echo is a BC/Lab mix. It really makes me laugh though how she goes through progressions. She drops the ball 15-20 ft away and stares. Then she gets into her crouch if we do not come get it. She will then jump up and down on her back legs, if we still resist she either walks over with the ball, drops it behind us and walks away, or she just flat out walks in the other direction. She is a brat, but too cute and we just laugh every time. 

Does your BC try to play goalie with her paws too and knock the ball down before it gets by her?



Papilove said:


> I love that picture. What a faceful of mischief.
> 
> He's growing up so beautifully.


Haha I get the feeling that he is waiting for a few heads to turn before he makes his move. Soooo adorable!


----------

